# Got An Egg



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Had a surprise this morning when I went out to tend the chickens, in the pen that has the youngest chickens(3 months old this coming 28th) I found an egg! It is about the size of a quail egg but an egg just the same, didn't think a chicken that young could lay one.

The egg on the right is a quail egg, the one on the right, from one of the 3 month olds.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

That's pretty young! Cool good to know.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Davarm said:


> Had a surprise this morning when I went out to tend the chickens, in the pen that has the youngest chickens(3 months old this coming 28th) I found an egg! It is about the size of a quail egg but an egg just the same, didn't think a chicken that young could lay one.


Well, once again, I'm reminded about how little I know, or remember, about chickens....I thought they had to be 5-6 months old before they started laying!!
:dunno:


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Yep. . .always a sign of a new layer, but that is young. Congrates!! Already earning her keep, even if it is only one bite.


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

Just curious, but if you crack that baby egg, will it look just like an egg? I mean, is it edible at that state?


(Hell, I had chickens years ago but just can't remember dealing with a baby egg)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

havasu said:


> Just curious, but if you crack that baby egg, will it look just like an egg? I mean, is it edible at that state?
> 
> (Hell, I had chickens years ago but just can't remember dealing with a baby egg)


Fairy eggs are edible but I normally fed them to the dogs. Roo loved finding fairy eggs in the nesting boxes.



> Tiny, yolkless eggs are sometimes known as witch eggs or fairy eggs. ... Occasionally a hen will lay a fairy egg when something has disturbed her reproductive cycle. *Sometimes a hen will lay a fairy egg or two just as she comes into laying, before her reproductive system has gotten into gear.*


https://www.mypetchicken.com/backya...a-teeny-tiny-egg-and-when-I-cracked-H116.aspx


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

It's probably just got a white or yolk, the small ones from young birds often aren't perfect but gonna eat it just the same.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Davarm said:


> It's probably just got a white or yolk, the small ones from young birds often aren't perfect but gonna eat it just the same.


You have to give us a taste review on that itty bitty fart egg.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll have it for breakfast tomorrow and post the particulars. lol

I candled it and looks like doesn't have a yolk, cant really see it in the picture but thought it was kinda neat so posted it anyway.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Do you have any older laying hens? If you do, that is much more likely to be what is commonly called a fart egg. 

Young pullets can also produce a fart egg when gearing up to lay, but you would not likely get another one very soon. Than again, its a chicken and they can produce some pretty weird shite when least expected.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I do have 20 older hens but the young ones are in their own caged area, keep them separate so the older ones don't pick on em.

We do have a nuclear power plant about 50 miles south of here, guess they could of had a leak. Saw a funny glow coming from the basket the egg was in last night, darndest thing, "Glow in the dark", thinking twice about eating it!! lol



ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> Do you have any older laying hens? If you do, that is much more likely to be what is commonly called a fart egg.
> 
> Young pullets can also produce a fart egg when gearing up to lay, but you would not likely get another one very soon. Than again, its a chicken and they can produce some pretty weird shite when least expected.


----------

